
Striped Shark Mitigation Suit to Help Prevent Shark Attacks - davesailer
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/07/shark-attack-wetsuit/397772/?utm_source=SFTwitter&amp;single_page=true
======
ainiriand
You are aware that only about 5 people die from shark attacks each year,
right? [http://natgeotv.com/ca/human-shark-
bait/facts](http://natgeotv.com/ca/human-shark-bait/facts)

~~~
Retric
This is a somewhat misleading statistic as people on average don't spend much
time swimming near shark in the ocean. There are probably people who are
~10,000-100,000 times more likely to be killed by sharks than average. due to
spending ~100-1,000 times as much time in the ocean and swimming in 10-100x
higher risk areas.

PS: On average world wide my guess is the average person spends <1 hour per
year in the water as large numbers of people never swim in the ocean and those
that do are mostly limited to a few hours a year.

Edit:[https://xkcd.com/795/](https://xkcd.com/795/)

~~~
ainiriand
You are right. The numbers are a bit misleading for some specific people. It
is a bit like the risk of death from a fall in a cliff, climbers have an
increased chance but the average person wont experience any significant risk
in their normal activities. My intention was to reduce the fear of shark
attacks, a problem that is slowly taking hold in the population. Thank you for
your insightful comment.

------
trhway
i wonder whether it is such a big deal to have a small, like 20m range,
hydrolocator built-in the board with some simple software which would be able
to identify a 500-3000kg moving body inside that range. Like with submarines,
only at like hundreds times smaller scale.

~~~
TeMPOraL
It's not a big deal, but then again you don't go out to work with a radar just
in case a wild bear jumps at you at the bus stop, because _this basically does
not happen_. This project is either a hobby endeavour, a really misguided
attempt at saving lives, or a brilliant way of making money on people's
inability to look up statistics and do the maths.

------
plaes
Just wondering how long it takes for sharks to adapt.

~~~
Wicher
Adapt by recognizing zebra wetsuit clad surfers as food? That implies surfers
are part of shark's regular diets, which they're not.

